# How to take apart GROHE a112.18.1m Shower Head



## PaliBob (Jun 11, 2008)

Ineedhelp2009 said:


> I have* 4* and one it not letting much water out............


Since you have four I would first remove a Shower Head that works OK and use it to replace the problem Shower Head. That way you can verify that the problem is in the Shower Head itself and not something else.


----------



## Ineedhelp2009 (Feb 18, 2009)

QUOTE=PaliBob;398715]
Since you have four I would first remove a Shower Head that works OK and use it to replace the problem Shower Head. That way you can verify that the problem is in the Shower Head itself and not something else.[/QUOTE]

These are the body sprayers I have swapped around its the head for sure
Thanks


----------



## daveGT92 (Dec 4, 2011)

*I can't figure out how to take this head apart either*

Did you ever get help on this?


----------



## Ineedhelp2009 (Feb 18, 2009)

daveGT92 said:


> Did you ever get help on this?


 
I took it apart..... ended up swapping heads with one in another shower we do not use


----------

